# the box joint



## gojo (Apr 26, 2008)

Hi, I am writing an article on joinery and I am starting with box joints. I have been compiling information, but I have not been able to find a proper history of the joint. If anyone has any reliable links or information on anything (not just the history) about box joints it would be helpful.

Thank You,


----------



## niki (Jul 16, 2007)

Maybe this one will help...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Box_joint

niki


----------

